# Dale Dye Recurve



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Dale Dye: Consider this before you buy!!!

I’ve owned close to a dozen stick bows over my 30 plus years as a trad archer…Bear, Bighorns, Black Widows, John Schultz, Great Northern and Dale Dye. The Dale Dye was by far the worst bow I have ever owned. Here are the facts:

I wanted to possess a well made recurve…one that I could pass down to my grandkids; it was important that it be beautiful and a good shooter. I decided that a Dale Dye “Good Medicine” would fit the bill nicely. The bow was to be made according to my spec.; length, poundage and most importantly tillered for three fingers under. Dale confirmed the order as discussed, however on the day of shipment he wanted more money than had been quoted. When questioned he adjusted the amount in part and out of excitement I paid the balance.

The first thing I noticed upon receiving the bow was that the appearance exceeded my expectations; it was a real work of art. However try as I might, I couldn’t achieve good arrow flight. I tried mixing up arrow spines, arrow lengths, arrow types, different fletch types, brace lengths and nock points…I even changed how I drew and held the bow….nothing worked. I even had others shoot the bow…again the same results.

Meanwhile, Dale made up another set of limbs that I hadn’t ordered; my request was that he put me on a list to be called at a later date…when according to Dale he would be available; I would then affirm poundage, tip material, etc. and pay the required deposit at that time; anyhow once again excited, I told Dale I would accept the order and once again the price ended up being more than advertised. When confronted, he adjusted in part and I paid the remaining sum.

Frustrated with the original bows lack of performance I called Dale to discuss the limbs tillering, it was then that through some detailed questioning, Dale finally admitted that there was no tiller adjustment with his limbs for three fingers under. Understanding that I would never be able to shoot the bow, I asked Dale if he could remedy the situation. Long story short…no re-tiller was offered and no refund. My only remedy was to sell the bow at a considerable loss to a split fingered shooter.

Meanwhile, despite that I hadn’t ever used the extra pair of limbs, the finish started flaking off like an egg shell. I was trying in vain to sell the limbs and a bad finish was unacceptable. Dale recommended that I refinish myself and if I didn’t like the results he would take care of it.

After some time I called Dale to see if he couldn’t just simply refund the limb order…primarily because they were not tillered as requested….he stated that they were used and wouldn’t offer such a compromise. However he then proclaimed that he could now “correct the tiller” and build me a new riser to finish out the bow. I couldn’t believe my ears; could I really own a Dale Dye that would shoot three under? He assured me that he knew how and I immediately placed an order for a new riser to be named “Redemption”, that would seamlessly accept the unsold limbs. The riser order was to be identical to the original and I would send him the unused limbs for a re-tiller and matched fit to the new riser.

Once more on the day of shipping the order the sum was considerably more; after some discussion it was discovered that he had checkered the grip in error; a discount was offered I paid the increased difference and excitedly awaited my new bow. Once again the beauty of the bow was quickly apparent, Dale is a great artisan but as I was to be reminded again…a horrendous technician. The bow shot worst than ever…arrows jumped off the shelf unlike any ever witnessed! When I called Dale he stated that it was built for “my spec” and therefore was a custom and as a custom he offers no refunds. Remember, Dale had the fix…the solution; the expertise to deliver as ordered, yet when questioned it was somehow my problem. I became angry and when questioned further, Dale stated that he “never promises anyone that any of his bows will perform.”

Wrapping up, Dale offered a refund for the riser but not the now worthless limbs; I returned both to him requesting a refund in whole, but only received an amount equaling the “Redemption” riser. Bottom line, Dale cost me out of pocket something close to $800 dollars and a great deal of frustration that needs to be shared with the tradbow community. In conclusion, I quietly wonder if Dale will ever make me whole; I’m not holding my breath, however I promise to let you know if he ever does.


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

*That Sinks!*

I can't believe how patient you were with this guy. I have a feeling that if he does not change how he does business he will not have business to do.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*The complete story.*

Check out this link, everyone !

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/tf/lw/thread2.cfm?forum=23&threadid=206752&messages=110&CATEGORY=3


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I would suggest that you look at Dan Toelke (Dan Toelke Montana Bows). I currently own 5 Toelke bows. I have two different styles of Recurve design, one D-Bow (long bow) and two Whips (R & D long bows). They are works of art and shoot perfectly! I consider all of them prized possessions.

Sincerely,

Tooltech


----------

